# goodbye and thanks



## psternklar (May 3, 2007)

Just wanted to thank this group for great information I received during my 2 years with DTV. I am back to cable as of today. The price increase, poor cs and chronic tuner 2 issues got to me. I agree the HDDVR on DTV is superior to what my cable co gives me (Scientific Atlanta 8300hdc) but I'm hoping I'll have less problems. I keep lurking most likely. Once again thanks ....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, we will be looking forward to seeing you when you return for better and more HD Programming that actually works!!! :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I can certainly understand how you would get annoyed if you had a tuner 2 problem for two years. Thankfully, I've never had those issues, price increases are to be expected (cable has them too) and the 4 or 5 times I've called a CSR over the last 8 years, the experience has been fine.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Good luck. Glad we could help somewhat.

And you're always welcome to drop a line about how things are going.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Best of luck! We have Mediacomm and I can't wait to get back to D*. I think well end up using Qwest's three-for-one deal. The DVR we have with Mediacomm has just 80 hours and we don't have many HD channels. It's brutal.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I've been down your road once before and came back after 6 months of regret. My cable system (Charter) makes E* look good!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Help is on the way for Tuner 2 issue ..


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

psternklar said:


> Just wanted to thank this group for great information I received during my 2 years with DTV. I am back to cable as of today. The price increase, poor cs and chronic tuner 2 issues got to me. I agree the HDDVR on DTV is superior to what my cable co gives me (Scientific Atlanta 8300hdc) but I'm hoping I'll have less problems. I keep lurking most likely. Once again thanks ....


P.

I feel your pain!

I'm cutting DTV soon because the income derived from installations at first dropped. Then, with numerous BS explanations, dropped to working for free.

I note that the once pristine feed now has more commercials than programs.

To put the best spin on the deal........DTV wants incompetent leaders to direct the untrained to accomplish more for higher money to the company and less to the tool guy.

The decision to cut expenses did come easier with recent attempts to find installation work.........without dealing with known crooks.

Joe


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

richierich said:


> Well, we will be looking forward to seeing you when you return for better and more HD Programming that actually works!!! :lol:


He is returning ... to cable. He tried DirecTV and decided he wanted to go back to cable.

In November, I left DirecTV after 10 years for cable, and I've never considered returning to DirecTV. Picture quality is better (for SD); DVR has never missed a recording; customer service is better; price is lower; no commitment.

For some people, cable is just a better alternative.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Upstream said:


> He is returning ... to cable. He tried DirecTV and decided he wanted to go back to cable.
> 
> In November, I left DirecTV after 10 years for cable, and I've never considered returning to DirecTV. Picture quality is better (for SD); DVR has never missed a recording; customer service is better; price is lower; no commitment.
> 
> For some people, cable is just a better alternative.


Glad to hear that you have found success in your provider .. Personally, I would not have that success if I were to make the switch.

Heck, just today a Cable company commercial reminded me of the paltry 15 hours of HD recording space on their DVR ..


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

If you don't like the DVR they provide than just get a Tivo!


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

psternklar said:


> Just wanted to thank this group for great information I received during my 2 years with DTV. I am back to cable as of today. The price increase, poor cs and chronic tuner 2 issues got to me. I agree the HDDVR on DTV is superior to what my cable co gives me (Scientific Atlanta 8300hdc) but I'm hoping I'll have less problems. I keep lurking most likely. Once again thanks ....


From the time this message was posted to now, cable has already had two price increases. :lol:


----------



## Simmerman (Apr 10, 2008)

I like DirecTV but there are times when doing installations that some customers are truely better off with cable. This is no disrespect to the OP. 

Satellite systems (SWM in particular) can be a touch complex. Some poeple are better off with a simple system where they can use the TVs' remote control with a simple coax to the back of the TV. 

I am not one of these people but to each his own.


----------



## denvertrakker (Feb 6, 2009)

I have to say, overall, D* has worked out well for me.

Having said that, it's true my options are limited. Although there's cable in the rural area where I live, they don't happen to have a run down the dirt road I live on. That leaves D* and E*. I had E* for several years when we first moved here, and the exasperating problems prompted my move to D*, which is not perfect but a vast improvement over Dish.

In fact, if D* disappeared, I think I'd just have to exist without tv...but that's just me.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Help is on the way for Tuner 2 issue ..


I hope so. 
When?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

As soon as possible. They are testing, reviewing, double checking, and hopefully will have a fix soon.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bcrab said:


> I hope so.
> When?


They "fixed" it back in the Spring of 2007, so they should be able to fix it again.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Upstream said:


> He is returning ... to cable. He tried DirecTV and decided he wanted to go back to cable.
> 
> In November, I left DirecTV after 10 years for cable, and I've never considered returning to DirecTV. Picture quality is better (for SD); DVR has never missed a recording; customer service is better; price is lower; no commitment.
> 
> For some people, cable is just a better alternative.


Not here it aint. Its $79 for 1/3 of the channels with 1 DVR and no HD channels. Thats the biggest rip off I ever heard of. If you want HBO or anything like that its extra. For about $135 you can still have at least 1/2 the channels and 1/5 the HD channels. Sorry but I think I am gonna have to pass. To say Cable here sucks is a huge HUGE understatement!!!!!!!!!! Not to mention their DVR's dont hold more then 80 hours.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Upstream said:


> He is returning ... to cable. He tried DirecTV and decided he wanted to go back to cable.
> 
> In November, I left DirecTV after 10 years for cable, and I've never considered returning to DirecTV. Picture quality is better (for SD); DVR has never missed a recording; customer service is better; price is lower; no commitment.
> 
> For some people, cable is just a better alternative.


Wow, lower price. 

Can you tell me how much are you saving?

I found that to be the opposite in my area.

With Comcast and I would be paying $45+ just for the three DVRs I have now.

That would be before a programming package.

I won't do Uvers. I don't like their hardware.

Mike


----------



## psternklar (May 3, 2007)

I did not want to start a flame war. I truly wanted to say thanks to this group for the information shared. For ME in MY situation cable is the better choice. I'm glad there are choices because I believe competition improves all players. BTW, I have Time Warner and the PQ is similar to DTV, the DVR is not a user friendly, HD channels are similar. I switched for the reasons stated.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Tom Robertson said:


> As soon as possible. They are testing, reviewing, double checking, and hopefully will have a fix soon.


There is my favorite word "SOON" again.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

psternklar said:


> Just wanted to thank this group for great information I received during my 2 years with DTV. I am back to cable as of today. The price increase, poor cs and chronic tuner 2 issues got to me. I agree the HDDVR on DTV is superior to what my cable co gives me (Scientific Atlanta 8300hdc) but I'm hoping I'll have less problems. I keep lurking most likely. Once again thanks ....


Why post anything? Oh, this is a thank you, ok, you're welcome. Bye!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Wow, lower price.
> 
> Can you tell me how much are you saving?


During my new customer promotion, I save $46.84 per month. After the promotion ends, I save $1.14 per month (and that is before DirecTV's just announce price increases).. Plus with Comcast, I did not have the $199+ upfront fee to get an HD-DVR, nor am I locked into a commitment.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Upstream said:


> During my new customer promotion, I save $46.84 per month. After the promotion ends, I save $1.14 per month (and that is before DirecTV's just announce price increases).. Plus with Comcast, I did not have the $199+ upfront fee to get an HD-DVR, nor am I locked into a commitment.


How much is the cost per HD DVR?

Mike


----------



## tomkarl (Jan 6, 2009)

smiddy said:


> Why post anything? Oh, this is a thank you, ok, you're welcome. Bye!


Yes, how dare he say anything negative about Directv. And to say thank you also. Wow, the nerve.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> How much is the cost per HD DVR?
> 
> Mike


I'd have to check, as part of my promotion, I don't pay for my HD-DVR. After the promotion ends, I think it is something like $15 (vs $5 for DirecTV). But I at the bottom of the bill, when I add everything together, the amount I have to pay to Comcast is lower than what I would pay to DirecTV for the same setup. Plus with DirecTV I have to pay an upfront fee for equipment upgrades and get locked into a commitment.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Upstream said:


> I'd have to check, as part of my promotion, I don't pay for my HD-DVR. After the promotion ends, I think it is something like $15 (vs $5 for DirecTV). But I at the bottom of the bill, when I add everything together, the amount I have to pay to Comcast is lower than what I would pay to DirecTV for the same setup. Plus with DirecTV I have to pay an upfront fee for equipment upgrades and get locked into a commitment.


Ah .. you're comparing Comcast's teaser rate to the full price @ DIRECTV .. Now I get it.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Upstream said:


> During my new customer promotion, I save $46.84 per month. After the promotion ends, I save $1.14 per month (and that is before DirecTV's just announce price increases).. Plus with Comcast, I did not have the $199+ upfront fee to get an HD-DVR, nor am I locked into a commitment.





Doug Brott said:


> Ah .. you're comparing Comcast's teaser rate to the full price @ DIRECTV .. Now I get it.


The teaser rate is $46.84 cheaper. The full price is $1.14 cheaper.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

smiddy said:


> Why post anything? Oh, this is a thank you, ok, you're welcome. Bye!


I'm surprised this response took so long. :lol:

Jeff


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

As much as I hate to admit, I am thinking of the cable route. That is if I cannot fix my SD-DVR40. I don't want a 2 year commitment especially since I will be moving soon. I don't know if I will have the view. The ETF's are just too much to risk it. Of course if DTV gives me a deal on the HR2x then I will probably stay. 

And when I boil it down, I am spending $124 for DTV and internet. With cable, I would spend about $120 for both. Of course that's after the $88 for 6 months. I would buy the HD TiVo so I would still have DLB. It's about the same price as I was quoted for the HR2x. Maybe if I am lucky, by the time that 6 months is over, DTV will have the TiVo powered HD box with DLB turned on. Yeah, I know, fat chance of that happening. 

I've lost interest in NFLST since all my friends do not come over with beer and food anymore. The one thing that was keeping me with DTV was the D-TiVo. If it's dead, I have no reason to stay unless I get a deal. That's the great unknown. Will DTV give me a deal? And when I say deal, either reduced price on the HR2x or no 2 year contract.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't think they ever waive the two year commit. Unless you move and you don't have line of sight; confirmed by the install tech.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Tallgntlmn,

If you do not have the Protection Plan, you will not get a replacement SD DVR nor be able to upgrade to an HD DVR without the two-year commitment.

If you do have the PP, you should be able to replace a disabled SD DVR with a DirecTV SD DVR at no charge and with no commitment.

Whether or not you would be able to get a deal on an HD DVR depends on your own situation, so the only way to know would be to call DirecTV. But that would come with the commitment.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Upstream said:


> During my new customer promotion, I save $46.84 per month. After the promotion ends, I save $1.14 per month (and that is before DirecTV's just announce price increases).. Plus with Comcast, I did not have the $199+ upfront fee to get an HD-DVR, nor am I locked into a commitment.


That doesn't sound like too bad a deal. Could I ask, though, do you have more than one DVR? That's where it would be an absolute killer for me because just one is not enough.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Brandon428 said:


> If you don't like the DVR they provide than just get a Tivo!


I love these posts. Sure, getting a TiVo is an option, but there is again a good chunk of change up front, and then a monthly charge above and beyond whatever you would be paying cable (to the tune of about $13 a month now?).

Some don't mind the extra cost, but if someone is looking to SAVE money, throwing a TiVo into the mix can usually undo any savings they may be realizing.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> That doesn't sound like too bad a deal. Could I ask, though, do you have more than one DVR? That's where it would be an absolute killer for me because just one is not enough.


Yes, I only have one DVR. With Comcast, I have 3 TV's hooked up; with DirecTV I only had one receiver (but I avoided the $5 mirroring charge by having the output from my receiver sent to multiple TVs).

If you have lot's of DVR's the $10 difference between the Comcast price and the DirecTV mirroring fee means that you will work off the $199+$20 DirecTV upfront charge in just under 2 years. After that, DirecTV becomes cheaper.

If you keep your DirecTV equipment for a long time, and you have a lot of receivers, and you get discounts on the upfront fees, then DirecTV is probably a better financial choice. (Also, since cable prices vary from area to area, the comparison could be very different in your area.)

But the reason I left DirecTV was not for the buck and change price savings. I was just fed up with the incredibly poor customer service and lack of leverage because of DirecTV's commitment policies.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

joe diamond said:


> To put the best spin on the deal........DTV wants incompetent leaders to direct the untrained to accomplish more for higher money to the company and less to the tool guy.


I thought that was the general busines model for corporate America.

We wish you luck P - please come back and let us know how cable is doing in NY.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Upstream said:


> But the reason I left DirecTV was not for the buck and change price savings. I was just fed up with the incredibly poor customer service and lack of leverage because of DirecTV's commitment policies.


Personally, I've always been very happy with DIRECTV's customer service. That being said, I realize that not everyone has had that experience. If the commitment is the reason for you to say that DIRECTV has incredibly poor customer service, then let's at least be honest. Your philosophical difference with DIRECTV is the problem and doesn't necessarily translate to everyone.

Now as for a 2 year commitment .. Having been with DIRECTV since early 1996 .. what's a 2 year term?


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Doug -- The commitment isn't the customer service problem. But the commitment puts a huge financial burden on the customer when DirecTV fails to cooperate to solve a customer service issue. For example, if DirecTV makes a $100 error on a bill, and is unwilling to fix it, a customer under a commitment faces a $240 penalty if they threaten to quit if DirecTV fails to correct their error.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I always have to wonder about the customer service comments. Are people calling DirecTV every week? I'm lucky if I call them twice a year (if that) and one of those is my yearly cry for a credit against NFL Superfan.

But still, sorry for those with bad customer service.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Brandon428 said:


> If you don't like the DVR they provide than just get a Tivo!


Yes! That way you can pay EVEN MORE money on top of cable's monthly rate. :grin:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

To the original poster, I'm glad you found a solution that is right for you.

To all the naysayers - why? He's happy with his service, your happy with yours. What could be a better solution? Cable service varies widely from region to region, city to city. There is just no way to generalize about it, and comparing what you might get to what the OP is getting isn't really valid unless you are his next door neighbor.

Maybe we should just start a Ford versus Chevrolet thread :lol:


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Yes! That way you can pay EVEN MORE money on top of cable's monthly rate. :grin:


Well if you have no other choice. Most Cable DVRs provided by the cable company are abysmal. I feel so sorry when a buddy of mine asks me how the hell I have so much recorded on my DVR. He can only record like 15-20 hrs. HD. If cable was what I had Tivo would be a must.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> How much is the cost per HD DVR?
> 
> Mike


When I had Adelphia/Comcast, each HD DVR was 13.99 per month. I understand that they've raised that price to $15.99 per month, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Yes, I only have one DVR. With Comcast, I have 3 TV's hooked up; with DirecTV I only had one receiver (but I avoided the $5 mirroring charge by having the output from my receiver sent to multiple TVs).
> 
> If you have lot's of DVR's the $10 difference between the Comcast price and the DirecTV mirroring fee means that you will work off the $199+$20 DirecTV upfront charge in just under 2 years. After that, DirecTV becomes cheaper.
> 
> ...


Which model DVR is that and what's the recording capacity?

TIA
Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

MartyS said:


> When I had Adelphia/Comcast, each HD DVR was 13.99 per month. I understand that they've raised that price to $15.99 per month, but I don't know for sure.


It's $15.99 here too.

Is it only programming that varies with region?

Mike


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> Well if you have no other choice. Most Cable DVRs provided by the cable company are abysmal. I feel so sorry when a buddy of mine asks me how the hell I have so much recorded on my DVR. He can only record like 15-20 hrs. HD. If cable was what I had Tivo would be a must.


One thing that gets neglected in these discussions, though, is VOD. When I was a DirecTV customer, my thoughts on VOD were 'who needs it?' When I switched to FiOS, I quickly understood why people love that feature. And at the time, Verizon had relatively few titles on demand. Since then, they've more than tripled their VOD offerings, added alot of HD VOD, and added network VOD feeds. Is my DVR limited with how many hours I can record? Yep - I max out at about 20 hours of HD. But I record amazingly few shows now (I don't think my DVR has even hit 70% full in probably 2 months). Most are available on demand, and most of those are available in HD as well and as more stuff gets added, I end up deleting series that I used to have on my DVR.

This even applies to movies - when Starz puts out a new movie, e.g., I never record it. Why should I? I can watch it on demand at any time, in HD, and believe it or not, for Starz at least, the VOD PQ is actually better than the live feed.

While it's true that many cable DVRs are lacking in capacity, understand that cable customers are much more likely to rely on VOD.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

It just amazes me that D* can't resolve that tuner 2 issue. I had it with the HR20 and I was lucky that I got the right person and they gave me a HR22 as a swap. Not a single tuner 2 issue since then. I don't blame the guy - broken equipment and a lottery like support staff on how they are going to help/fix your problem.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah,my buddy has VOD and I like how everything is instant. It isn't the best quality but a great feature and you make a valid point with not needing much space.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

jpl said:


> One thing that gets neglected in these discussions, though, is VOD. When I was a DirecTV customer, my thoughts on VOD were 'who needs it?' When I switched to FiOS, I quickly understood why people love that feature. And at the time, Verizon had relatively few titles on demand. Since then, they've more than tripled their VOD offerings, added alot of HD VOD, and added network VOD feeds. Is my DVR limited with how many hours I can record? Yep - I max out at about 20 hours of HD. But I record amazingly few shows now (I don't think my DVR has even hit 70% full in probably 2 months). Most are available on demand, and most of those are available in HD as well and as more stuff gets added, I end up deleting series that I used to have on my DVR.
> 
> This even applies to movies - when Starz puts out a new movie, e.g., I never record it. Why should I? I can watch it on demand at any time, in HD, and believe it or not, for Starz at least, the VOD PQ is actually better than the live feed.
> 
> While it's true that many cable DVRs are lacking in capacity, understand that cable customers are much more likely to rely on VOD.


Very interesting point. I have to admit the DVR is the only thing that is holding me back from switching to FIOS. For me, FIOS is cheaper, but it is not the consideration. I need Comcast Sportsnet Northwest. D* has been in a stalemate with CSN NW for two years. I hesitate to switch to FIOS because on the other hand I can't live with 20 hours capacity. Is there a way to see their VoD catalog before I sign up? If I don't have to record my usual series, maybe it is not so bad.

Personally, my experience with D* customer service was actaully miles better than most other companies. I am satisfied with DirecTV except they don't have this critical channel for me.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Dusty said:


> Very interesting point. I have to admit the DVR is the only thing that is holding me back from switching to FIOS. For me, FIOS is cheaper, but it is not the consideration. I need Comcast Sportsnet Northwest. D* has been in a stalemate with CSN NW for two years. I hesitate to switch to FIOS because on the other hand I can't live with 20 hours capacity. Is there a way to see their VoD catalog before I sign up? If I don't have to record my usual series, maybe it is not so bad.
> 
> Personally, my experience with D* customer service was actaully miles better than most other companies. I am satisfied with DirecTV except they don't have this critical channel for me.


I really don't want to take this too far off topic, but yeah:

http://www36.verizon.com/fiostv/web/UnProtected/AllListings.aspx

It all depends on which series you really want to record. I really wish Fox would get on the stick and offer VOD - they don't currently have it.

Edit - the best bet, though is to use the search. I really don't think that listing site has a complete list of everything on demand - either that or they truncate the list.

Edit part 2 - that list has to be truncated. I counted some 5000 entries on there. I know that Verizon actually has about 3 times that number now (at least that's what they're advertizing), plus there are shows that I know they have on demand that I'm not seeing there.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> It's $15.99 here too.
> 
> Is it only programming that varies with region?
> 
> Mike


Programming varies by market. Broward County Florida has different programming than Miami Dade County. Both have different programming than Palm Beach County.

One of the reasons is that, at least down here, Comcast bought out a lot of other smaller companies and rather than make things consistent, they converted their system to meet what was already installed.

A Comcast customer 1.5 miles from my house has completely different channels, features, boxes and services. Yet the package names and prices are identical. People in Palm Beach are paying the same amount of money for a lot less channels and lower quality of service. At least that's my opinion, and one of the reasons I won't go back to Comcast.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Dusty said:


> I hesitate to switch to FIOS because on the other hand I can't live with 20 hours capacity.


I wouldn't let that stop you. You seem to indicate that cost isn't a top concern so get a Tivo HD to use with FIOS and you don't need to worry about their cruddy DVR.

If FIOS was an option around here (probably never will) I'd certainly be giving it a long look.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

bonscott87 said:


> I wouldn't let that stop you. You seem to indicate that cost isn't a top concern so get a Tivo HD to use with FIOS and you don't need to worry about their cruddy DVR.
> 
> If FIOS was an option around here (probably never will) I'd certainly be giving it a long look.


I've had FiOS for the past couple of months and I love it. The DVR isn't bad at all, in fact it is very responsive. My wife and I haven't found the small hard drive to be a problem yet - it just makes you more sensitive to watching shows in a timely fashion.

I would much rather wait for Verizon to enable external hard drives for additonal storage capacity than fork over a bunch of money for a Tivo HD.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Piratefan98 said:


> I'm surprised this response took so long. :lol:
> 
> Jeff


I suspose I should have not posted that, it is kind of aggressive, right? Unless the OP trying to garner attention, why post anything, just move along OP and be happy with you news stuff and we'll remain happy with our stuff. This should be an open letter to DirecTV, not to a bunch of other customers, whom 80% or better are totally happy with what they have. :shrug:


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> I always have to wonder about the customer service comments. Are people calling DirecTV every week? I'm lucky if I call them twice a year (if that) and one of those is my yearly cry for a credit against NFL Superfan.
> 
> But still, sorry for those with bad customer service.


 I'm with you on this one. In the 10 years I've been with them I've called CS once about a problem and the rep was very nice. Of course I've also called to activate new receivers over the years. I don't understand how people call CS numerous times and then complain about it. I know that if I have that many problems with a service, no matter how nice or crappy the CS rep is, I'm going somewhere else.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

JLucPicard said:


> If you do not have the Protection Plan, you will not get a replacement SD DVR nor be able to upgrade to an HD DVR without the two-year commitment.
> 
> Whether or not you would be able to get a deal on an HD DVR depends on your own situation, so the only way to know would be to call DirecTV. But that would come with the commitment.


No PP here. I doubt I could add it and then make a claim? Well maybe, but that would be ethically wrong. I bought the extended warranty when I got it. But that was in 12/03.

DTV did offer me $50 off the HR2x. From other threads, that didn't seem like that great of a deal.


carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Yes! That way you can pay EVEN MORE money on top of cable's monthly rate. :grin:


Actually, quoting Comcast's price page for me I see the following: HD-DVR: $15.95/mo. So the TiVo fee for me would be cheaper than the Comcast DVR. The cablecard fee would make it a wash as it is like $2. And to me, TiVo would be worth it for the familiar interface and DLB. 


HDTVsportsfan said:


> I don't think they ever waive the two year commit. Unless you move and you don't have line of sight; confirmed by the install tech.


So what you're saying is I could make the 2 year commitment and then if I move to a place that faces northwest, I can get out of it with no ETF? In that case, I would likely stay with DTV. I was going to move last summer and the place I was going to move faced northeast. That was part of why I backed out of moving there. My place giving me $1000 to stay was also a factor. The flip side to that is if I switch, then I only lay out $200+ for a DVR once. If I have to terminate for LoS issues, then I doubt I get back any of the upfront fee for the DVR, right?

If you can't tell, I am conflicted with this whole scenario. I love DTV and do not want to switch. The situation has to fit just right though. If someone could confirm my last statement above about LoS to the best of their knowledge, then my decision is infinitely easier.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Tallgntlmn said:


> If you can't tell, I am conflicted with this whole scenario. I love DTV and do not want to switch. The situation has to fit just right though. If someone could confirm my last statement above about LoS to the best of their knowledge, then my decision is infinitely easier.


With no LOS you can cancel and not pay the ETF. I don't know if you get a refund for any and all start up costs though.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

jodyguercio said:


> With no LOS you can cancel and not pay the ETF. I don't know if you get a refund for any and all start up costs though.


Yeah, that appears to be a question for DTV. I read the agreements and they don't say anything about that. I'll find out and post the results.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> I always have to wonder about the customer service comments. Are people calling DirecTV every week? I'm lucky if I call them twice a year (if that) and one of those is my yearly cry for a credit against NFL Superfan.
> 
> But still, sorry for those with bad customer service.


Me too. I think I called once since my last install. I wanted to know if I could get credit for old equipment. I asked and didn't like the answer. I dropped it.

Often posts complaining about customer service seem to be surrounding the "Let's Make a Deal" customers. I completely understand problems with returned receivers and DirecTV does have a problem there. But I don't recall seeing one where it could not be fixed.

I don't expect them to be perfect. I expect them to fix their error if they make one. I don't expect them to give me free equipment a few times a year. I don't expect to haggle. Maybe that's why I feel I have had good customer service...I've been a good customer.


----------



## freerein100 (Dec 14, 2007)

Here I have Suddenlink and they no longer support cablecards so HD Tivo could only be used for sd and local HD channels(they are not encrypted but there is a $1.57 charge for HD local programming even if you only have analog cable as I do). You must lease a converter for HD.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

smiddy said:


> I suspose I should have not posted that, it is kind of aggressive, right?


I didn't think it was particularly aggressive .... just kind of predictable.

In threads like these, the obligatory "buh-bye/don't-let-the-door-hit-you-on-the-way-out" is pretty much standard procedure. I was just surprised it took to the 22nd post for someone to actually do it. 

Jeff


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I wouldn't let that stop you. You seem to indicate that cost isn't a top concern so get a Tivo HD to use with FIOS and you don't need to worry about their cruddy DVR.
> 
> If FIOS was an option around here (probably never will) I'd certainly be giving it a long look.


But the point was to use the VoD. Tivo HD can't access FIOS VOD. It's the 30 or so series of TV shows that I hope I don't have to record. I have the habits of recording 12 hours of football and 3 hours of TV series on Sunday. 20 hour capacity is definitely not enough. Need at least 30 hours and ideally 50 hours.

I tried to price out FIOS for myself. The price for going Tivo HD or Motorola DVR is about the same per month (very close to my DirecTV bill). The difference is losing the 6 month free DVR fee new user discount and the $200-300 Tivo HD purchase. My worry is FIOS seems to be destined for IPTV, which will render the Tivo useless. I already have a coupld HR10-250 in my garage. More research for me to do. I may still do it anyway.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

dhhaines said:


> I'm with you on this one. In the 10 years I've been with them I've called CS once about a problem and the rep was very nice. Of course I've also called to activate new receivers over the years. I don't understand how people call CS numerous times and then complain about it. I know that if I have that many problems with a service, no matter how nice or crappy the CS rep is, I'm going somewhere else.


That's why I left. My crappy customer experience with DirecTV started back in 2006 when I was having technical problems with my new R15 DVR. Although the defective box got replaced, it started a string of billing errors which took months to resolve. Then in early 2007, another series of billing errors took over 6 months to resolve. And since I was locked into a commitment until 2008, I couldn't even tell DirecTV to take a hike without it costing me over a hundred dollars.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Why post anything? Oh, this is a thank you, ok, you're welcome. Bye!


How about you? Why post in this thread at all? Oh wait a minute..... you want to make sure you get your look at me look at me negative post in. That way you can get your post count up. The truth is you love threads like this. That way you can say something negative and "Cool" and keep that post count going up. If you don't like the thread don't post in it. The guy was trying to be nice and thank people. It looks like a lot of people on here wish him well. To bad you have to be soooooo "Cool". Don't worry man I'm sure you will hit 10,000 real soon.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Tallgntlmn said:


> No PP here. I doubt I could add it and then make a claim? Well maybe, but that would be ethically wrong.


Actually you can do this without a problem. When you sign up for the PP you have to wait 30 days to make a claim. So no biggy if your receiver isn't dead already. You can also work out with DirecTV to sign up for the PP and have a service call right then and there for half price. So no ethical issue to worry about.


----------



## Tallgntlmn (Jun 8, 2007)

CSR roulette has given me two results. The first said I'd have to pay for the HR2x. The second said it was a free upgrade for being an 8 year customer. The first said there would be no ETF and a pro-rated refund of the $199 if there is an LoS issue when I move. The second said there would be an ETF. I am not sure who to believe with the ETF but I am very, very tempted to take the free offer.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't think the "oh, no line of sight, no problem - you can cancel with no ETFs" is really as easy as that. I think most (not all) of the people that have posted that they did not have to pay the ETF because of LOS issues were more like "eventually, I got them to cancel/refund the ETF because I couldn't get signal", but I always got the impression that they had to work pretty hard for that to happen. I could be wrong, and of course not everybody's experiences are the same.


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I suspose I should have not posted that, it is kind of aggressive, right? Unless the OP trying to garner attention, why post anything, just move along OP and be happy with you news stuff and we'll remain happy with our stuff. This should be an open letter to DirecTV, not to a bunch of other customers, whom 80% or better are totally happy with what they have. :shrug:


I think the OP was simply telling us why the OP is leaving. I don't think there's anything wrong with that.

Th person was simply saying thank you for all that the community has provided while being with D*. If the OP posts a thank you because the OP has left D*, thus is leaving this forum, someone would inevitably ask, "Why did you leave D*?"

Better said by the OP first, I believe.


----------



## brownram (Jan 18, 2007)

ehilbert1 said:


> how about you? Why post in this thread at all? Oh wait a minute..... You want to make sure you get your look at me look at me negative post in. That way you can get your post count up. The truth is you love threads like this. That way you can say something negative and "cool" and keep that post count going up. If you don't like the thread don't post in it. The guy was trying to be nice and thank people. It looks like a lot of people on here wish him well. To bad you have to be soooooo "cool". Don't worry man i'm sure you will hit 10,000 real soon.


can you say post whore


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Upstream said:


> The teaser rate is $46.84 cheaper. The full price is $1.14 cheaper.


Wow. If I were to go with Comcast it would be $92 MORE for what I have now with DirecTV.

Mike


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

myselfalso said:


> I think the OP was simply telling us why the OP is leaving. I don't think there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Th person was simply saying thank you for all that the community has provided while being with D*. If the OP posts a thank you because the OP has left D*, thus is leaving this forum, someone would inevitably ask, "Why did you leave D*?"
> 
> Better said by the OP first, I believe.


I agree...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> Wow. If I were to go with Comcast it would be $92 MORE for what I have now with DirecTV.
> 
> Mike


Same here....makes you wonder if its really a tease rate...they advertise those here....good for 6 months....then POW...their real pricing. :eek2:


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Wow. If I were to go with Comcast it would be $92 MORE for what I have now with DirecTV.
> 
> Mike


That's a huge difference. Even after my Comcast promotion ends, Comcast is still cheaper (though only about a buck cheaper). I know that Comcast rates vary by market, and if you have a lot of DVR's the monthly price for Comcast becomes less favorable (although you don't have to pay the upfront fee), and of course prices depend on which packages you get.

But I am looking at my Comcast price list, and I can't figure out how to get Comcast to be $92 more than DirecTV for comparable programming packages and setups other than having 10 HD-DVRs.

I know Comcast prices are a bit lower here because Fios is rolling out. But can the prices really be that much higher in Norwich than in central NJ? A $92 difference just boggles my mind.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Upstream said:


> That's a huge difference. Even after my Comcast promotion ends, Comcast is still cheaper (though only about a buck cheaper). I know that Comcast rates vary by market, and if you have a lot of DVR's the monthly price for Comcast becomes less favorable (although you don't have to pay the upfront fee), and of course prices depend on which packages you get.
> 
> But I am looking at my Comcast price list, and I can't figure out how to get Comcast to be $92 more than DirecTV for comparable programming packages and setups other than having 10 HD-DVRs.
> 
> I know Comcast prices are a bit lower here because Fios is rolling out. But can the prices really be that much higher in Norwich than in central NJ? A $92 difference just boggles my mind.


Here is what I came up with.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2008292#post2008292

BTW, I have 3 HR2x's and no other hardware.

Mike


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Micro -- Thanks for the explanation. The biggest difference: from what you show, you would pay $100 for premium channels on top of the $76 "preferred" package programming charge, for a programming total of $176. In my area they have a "digital premier" package for $129 which includes all of the premium channels along with all the channels in the "preferred plus" package. That's a $46 savings over what you'd pay right there. 

With the $45 for the HD-DVRs, you would pay about $175 per month for Comcast in my area.

Compare that to DirecTV Premier package ($110) with HD (+$10), DVR fee (+$6) and 2 additional receivers (+$10), and you're at about $135. So the difference for your set-up in my area is only about $40, not $92.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Micro -- Thanks for the explanation. The biggest difference: from what you show, you would pay $100 for premium channels on top of the $76 "preferred" package programming charge, for a programming total of $176. In my area they have a "digital premier" package for $129 which includes all of the premium channels along with all the channels in the "preferred plus" package. That's a $46 savings over what you'd pay right there.
> 
> With the $45 for the HD-DVRs, you would pay about $175 per month for Comcast in my area.
> 
> Compare that to DirecTV Premier package ($110) with HD (+$10), DVR fee (+$6) and 2 additional receivers (+$10), and you're at about $135. So the difference for your set-up in my area is only about $40, not $92.


Since I don't live in central Jersey (though I grew up in Elizabeth) I'm at the mercy of Comcast in CT.

We don't have FiOS in my area. I don't like the limitations on U-vers hardware.

I like what I have now and it's the most economical way to get what I want.

BTW, it's $132.94 because I don't have Premier(no sports package). At any rate I still wouldn't pay $40 more for service.

By your accounting I would still be paying more with Comcast even if I only had one HD DVR so your assertion that someone would need like 10 HD DVRs for it to be more is a little off.

Mike


----------



## iamqnow (Dec 26, 2007)

tomkarl said:


> Yes, how dare he say anything negative about Directv. And to say thank you also. Wow, the nerve.


Yeah, we are all friendly and helpful, right?


----------



## kimi (Mar 12, 2008)

Upstream said:


> He is returning ... to cable. He tried DirecTV and decided he wanted to go back to cable.
> 
> In November, I left DirecTV after 10 years for cable, and I've never considered returning to DirecTV. Picture quality is better (for SD); DVR has never missed a recording; customer service is better; price is lower; no commitment.
> 
> For some people, cable is just a better alternative.


I have to agree - my local DTV installers are quite poor - and each guy says the work done by the last guy was wrong.

???

The local customer touch is just plain broken with this outfit. If your setup works, its great, but if not, you are just better off with cable.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

kimi said:


> The local customer touch is just plain broken with this outfit. If your setup works, its great, but if not, you are just better off with cable.


LOL. I had to laugh at this one. At least when I call DirecTV I get someone in the states. When I call my "local" cable company I get someone in India or China. Nice local touch. 

But yes, some people are better off or just fine with cable. If they weren't then DirecTV and Dish would have 100 million customers and cable wouldn't exist. Although cable continues to lose hundreds of thousands of subscribers every quarter. I just read that Comcast alone lost a quarter million subs in the 4th quarter. Something isn't right in cable land.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I see the following three things that make cable attractive to some:

1. No contract
2. Local channels
3. Cable/Internet/Phone bundled together

People I talk to say that until DBS offers something similar, satellite is not a consideration. Not to mention that they believe the cable company induced hype that satellite customers lose service every time a cloud is overhead.


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

The bundle is interesting. I spend time in two homes and an RV. I carry my boxes with me and change my primary service address whenever I land at my "home". For this reason and the major hardware investment I have made over the years, I stay with D*. However, both Brighthouse and FIOS allow me to shut down service for $5+ per month and forward my calls to wherever I am. The RV park provides free cable and free WIFI.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

bonscott87 said:


> I just read that Comcast alone lost a quarter million subs in the 4th quarter. Something isn't right in cable land.


I would guess that the cable industry would be harder hit by the economic conditions (people being shut off for non-payment) than satellite would be.


----------



## bcampbell (May 31, 2005)

I can see both sides of this issue. I just wasn't happy with the HD quality that cable was giving thus decided to return to satellite television after previously being with DISH. I can say I am very frustrated with these tuner 2 problems I am getting along with the many 771 messages. This is something I never had trouble with when with DISH. I've had the DirecTV techs out once and not sure they knew any more of what they were doing than I could have done myself and it cost me $50. Although my signal strengths are worse now than they were when I called the first time I'm not going to keep paying them $50 every time and don't think paying $5 a month for a protection plan is worth it either. For one thing, when I had a cable issue, they never charged to come out and fix the problem. Not sure what I'll do after this initial contract is up. DTV has alot to improve upon with all these tech issues before I'll continue with them. A little less picture quality is worth it not to have all these issues.


----------



## Prince Oz (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry, I have been following this thread and just have to chime in. I have had all 3 at one time or another. Cable, E* & D*. Everyone has issues with all. Some get treated better than others. Some Techs are smarter and have been doing installs and repairs in there areas for a while. Location is the biggest key. Many people have problems with CR's and many get good service. 95% of the time we only hear the bad issues. The OP is going back to Cable for his reasons. I think we should all wish him well and hope his return back to us will be a good one.:grin:


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

bcampbell said:


> Although my signal strengths are worse now than they were when I called the first time I'm not going to keep paying them $50 every time and don't think paying $5 a month for a protection plan is worth it either.


I don't know this for gospel, but I believe that a service call has a 90-day warranty? I know installs have a 90-day warranty period, I believe it's the same with service calls.

If you paid $50 for a service call, and the issue is still not resolved, they should not charge you again for the same problem within 90 days.

I'm sorry for your experience and poor service. But if you're still within your commitment period and your service call has been done in the last 90 days, I would call and get a follow up call to get things fixed.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Prince Oz said:


> Sorry, I have been following this thread and just have to chime in. I have had all 3 at one time or another. Cable, E* & D*. Everyone has issues with all. Some get treated better than others. Some Techs are smarter and have been doing installs and repairs in there areas for a while. Location is the biggest key. Many people have problems with CR's and many get good service. 95% of the time we only hear the bad issues. The OP is going back to Cable for his reasons. I think we should all wish him well and hope his return back to us will be a good one.:grin:


Well said.

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## kimi (Mar 12, 2008)

bonscott87 said:


> LOL. I had to laugh at this one. At least when I call DirecTV I get someone in the states. When I call my "local" cable company I get someone in India or China. Nice local touch.
> 
> But yes, some people are better off or just fine with cable. If they weren't then DirecTV and Dish would have 100 million customers and cable wouldn't exist. Although cable continues to lose hundreds of thousands of subscribers every quarter. I just read that Comcast alone lost a quarter million subs in the 4th quarter. Something isn't right in cable land.


Makes no difference whether I talk with someone in the US or on the moon, if the local installer never shows for three different appointments and can't/wont get my equipment working, who the fark cares?

I guess you don't mind spending $100 / month for 5 channels?
[Mod note: redacted]


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

Timeout. 

Teacher Jeff


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

kimi said:


> Makes no difference whether I talk with someone in the US or on the moon, if the local installer never shows for three different appointments and can't/wont get my equipment working, who the fark cares?
> 
> I guess you don't mind spending $100 / month for 5 channels?
> [Mod note: redacted]


I was not defending the bad DirecTV installers or techs. Was simply pointing out that just because cable may seem "local" they are no more local then DirecTV. At least around here. And their techs are pretty bad. Sorry for your troubles, if you have a decent cable option then rock on, I would too in your position.

I guess this is why I do all my own installs and all my own troubleshooting. I don't trust any of these techs from any company to do anything for me. So I learn it. I shouldn't have to and luckily it's a hobby for me, but it is what it is unfortunately.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I just read that Comcast alone lost a quarter million subs in the 4th quarter. Something isn't right in cable land.


It's not generic to all cable. Both FiOS and U-Verse had banner 4th quarters - Verizon gained a net 303,000 TV subscribers - their most ever. U-Verse did nearly as well. The 4th quarter appears to be an extension of the 3rd. In the 3rd quarter, there were only 3 major providers that gained subscribers - DirecTV, FiOS and U-Verse. The rest lost subscribers - with Comcast by far the hardest hit. As bad as Comcast's 4th quarter was, though, it was actually better than their 3rd quarter.


----------

